# Merckx Motorola



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Well, after all these months, finally completed the Merckx this weekend. Entirely Dura Ace 7410 stuff except for the crank bolts. Cinelli 64-42 bars and 100mm stem, Time Titan Equipe pedals. I've only ridden it about 5 miles so not sure I'm going to keep this one.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*That's the one...*

that I have yet to add to my collection. Never can find one in my size and price range. Very nice.

What do you think of it so far? Do you plan on riding or just kind of collecting this one. I have ridden a few of these bikes and am floored on how well they handle a long stage race or a short crit.

Enjoy a piece of art.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

boneman said:


> Well, after all these months, finally completed the Merckx this weekend. Entirely Dura Ace 7410 stuff except for the crank bolts. Cinelli 64-42 bars and 100mm stem, Time Titan Equipe pedals. I've only ridden it about 5 miles so not sure I'm going to keep this one.


Outstanding job...I have always loved that frame. Like RacerX, I need one of those in my collection


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*What tubeset?*

My own is MXL but this is obviously different. BTW, Hampsten had one with Reynolds 753.


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

If you mean this - "...not sure I'm going to keep this one.", count me VERY interested - looks to be my size.

Tom/Austin, TX


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Thanks but*

There's another RBR'r who's first in line if that day comes. Regards



austex said:


> If you mean this - "...not sure I'm going to keep this one.", count me VERY interested - looks to be my size.
> 
> Tom/Austin, TX


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Slx*

One of my favorite tube sets. In my size, MXL is too much and I've had a couple of TSX frames, a custom Marinoni and a Pinarello Gavia, and really don't care for the tube set.

Yeah, those 753 models are like the Holy Grail although I saw one on EBay last month but it was a 48 or so. Even for me, too small. 



merckxman said:


> My own is MXL but this is obviously different. BTW, Hampsten had one with Reynolds 753.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Too many bikes*

Dave, despite dumping a few frames in the past couple of months, I still have too many bikes, especially since most of them are going into storage next month for 2-3 years. I'm really partial to my 3Rensho Katana and Davidson Challenger plus my 1975 Gios Torino awaits surgery, ie new rear seat stays, before restoration. The Merckx is nice and if I let it go, I'm sure I'll kick myself when I return to the States. Still looking for a Merckx Ti Millenium in my size.



Dave Hickey said:


> Outstanding job...I have always loved that frame. Like RacerX, I need one of those in my collection


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I haven't ridden it enough*

Thanks for your comments. In truth, I haven't ridden it enough. I'll take care of matters this weekend. I have a Merckx Ex Ti and love the fit and handling. This one though has lots of fork rake and it's always a trip getting off the more recent designs and riding something with 50mm and + of rake. 



racerx said:


> that I have yet to add to my collection. Never can find one in my size and price range. Very nice.
> 
> What do you think of it so far? Do you plan on riding or just kind of collecting this one. I have ridden a few of these bikes and am floored on how well they handle a long stage race or a short crit.
> 
> Enjoy a piece of art.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*I love that frame.*

I'll come right out and admit it. Yours is not my size, but that frame in that paint scheme is one thing I would love to have.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*V V Nice*

I like the earlier versions with the chrome stays. Nice looking ride all the same. Good call keeping ergo on it too, makes it more usable.

Packing up your bikes? Where you off to now? Aren't you only just back in the states from London?


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

on the merckx ti mil, contact Tom at gvhbikes.com and ask. he might be able to point your quest in the right direction.

as far as the team bike (is it actually a team bike), too small for me. but i've been looking for almost four years.


----------



## rutteger (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome bike.

I had a Corsa in Motorola colours for a couple of years. Loved the ride, like they stay steel is real  . Bike sadly got smashed up following an altercation with a car. Been looking for a replacement ever since without luck. Ah well


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if I had the room and the coin*

I'd have a set of size 60 Corsas
a) 7-11
b) Motorola
c) T-Kom
d) Faema
e) Molteni
f) maybe a 10th anniversarry

I have an 84 or 85 Corsa in Silver, may repaint in Molteni to match my Team Alu or Faema just because.

anyone hear of a size 60 Molteni MXL drop me a PM


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

boneman said:


> Still looking for a Merckx Ti Millenium in my size.


get in touch with Tom at gvhbikes.com, he might have a hookup.

TNSquared has one and it's a beauty.

i missed the chance when Gary had those in my size.

beautiful bikes and made by Litespeed.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> get in touch with Tom at gvhbikes.com, he might have a hookup.
> 
> TNSquared has one and it's a beauty.
> 
> ...


hmm double post two weeks later.


----------

